# Is Australia 240V or 220V?



## Bosk

I need a quick answer to this question please, as I am getting a Darkvoice and need to know the correct voltage.

 Cheers!


----------



## Afrikane

From here: http://kropla.com/electric2.htm
 Australia 230V*/50 Hz/I *Outlets typically controlled by adjacent switch. Though nominal voltage has been officially changed to 230V, 240V is within tolerances and commonly found.


----------



## Bosk

Many thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a hunch it was 240V but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Jazper

It used to be 240, often I see 220(210-218) when I stick the multimeter into the power sockets.


----------



## cm_ls1

mine shows 239.4 v


----------



## DaKi][er

It use to be 240, they changed it to 230, to be inline with Europe or something, but they only changed it on paper (you think they were going to change all the infrastructure?) and the regulation is very poor that it can be anything from 200 to 260 from place to place
 I get 241v +/- 2 here


----------



## Garbz

According to the paper on display in a power engineering lecture written by powerlink who run the generation and distribution network here, the Australian standard produces the equation, 339.4 sin (314.2t), where the angular frequency 314.2 = 50hz and is only guaranteed to be averaged over 24 hours, and not a constant 50hz. The voltage is still 240V in the socket but this depends on a few variables. 

 I have 239.7V +/-0.5% in my socket. But I live right next to a power station and our line isn't in very high demand. A hifi shop in fortitude valley, which is close to the city, constantly complained to their council that they were only getting 210-220V and it was causing humming in their transformers (Bs they just had crap equipment). Eventually the council conceeded to move the store over to a different phase on the line and they are back to 240V.

 Also equipment won't be that sensitive to minor changes. Think of a 12V transformer rated at 240V. Would produce 11V at 220V. If this causes the device to fail then the designer obviously didn't take into account any supply line variations, which is bad. All in all I've never had any equipment rated above 200V complain regardless where I've plugged it in.


----------



## splaz

I'm getting about 244-246 here when I just checked...

 Was atleast 240 last time I was checking to see if a computer PSU was actually getting mains.


----------



## owenhan

Sorry to necro this thread but I just wanted to know if a device that says 220v on the back will work alright in Australia. It's Chinese and the voltage there is 220v, but I'm guessing it'll still work ok in Aus.


----------



## theSeekerr

Yeah, pretty much every powerpack that comes with anything these days is notionally 220V. They're nearly all switchmode though, so they don't much care. 10% high is unlikely to hurt anything unless they cheaped out on the capacitors.


----------



## ford2

Close to perfection here 231.6V


----------

